# Our new home (Ongoing Project)



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

I wanted to start a thread to about my new home. I am 25 years old, recently married and just got the keys to my first home last month.

Its a small but not to small rambler build in the 1940's. It was recently remolded to expand the kitchen and add a 3rd bedroom (master suite). While being remolded the electrical we completely redone as well. 

For the first 2 weeks we spent all of our spare time painting the interior and we got about 75% complete. We still have all the trim left and the walls of 1 spare bedroom.

We then installed new lighting fixtures in all locations. The majority of the house is light by recessed lighting (37 cans to be exact) and there were (4) lighting fixtures that we changed out. And I added a ceiling fan to the master bedroom.

Then it started to fall apart, the house was inspected and everything worked great during the inspection but when I bought it, the demons came out  ok its not that bad but it just hit was hard to spend so much after we were told everything is working good.

#1 - The water heater went out, I tried to fix it but it did not work out at all and I just made a huge mess, so I just bought a new hot water heater and installed it. While installing it I decided to also install new valves and water lines as my water tank is not very easy to get to. The install was very straight forward.

#2 - The dryer went dead, I searched the web high and low to try and figure out what was wrong with it but could not figure it out. We had a stacked Kenmore unit which according to its build date it was only 5 years old. My wife HATED this stacked unit and wanted something bigger, so we decided to purchase something new. There was a Samsung set on sale for $800 at Lowes which caught our eye so we bought it along with the stacking kit so it could fit into our closet. The best part was that our utility company was offering $100 rebate on energy star washers and so is the state of Washington. So not it cost up $600 for the set. But wait there is more. I posted my broken stacked Kenmore washer/dryer on craigslist and advertised $150. Just threw that number out to see what happened, it was out of my house a day later and now it cost me only $450 for a brand new Samsung washer & dryer

Next on the list:
-install new front door, its an energy star so I get a tax credit

-built closets in 2nd and 3rd bedrooms, right now there is just a 30"x48" opening there, trying to decide on a bi-fold vs sliding doors and what size doors we want. the opening goes right to the edge of the room so if we keep it 48" wide we wont be able to put any trim around the opening. 

-inspect skylight, I just found a small dime size brown stain on my ceiling right next to the skylight opening, its only been raining for weeks now. Hoping it stain from the mustard bottle exploding but you never know. I shook the mustard and the last person who used it never closed the lid, so I made quite a mess hah! 

-inspect the dryer vent, our dryer vent, vents out the roof and it looks like water made it way into pipe somehow, it was quite a rain storm when I noticed it, but maybe I need a different shaped vent?

-sheet rock workshop, and resurface the floor so I can epoxy coat it.

I am sure there is much more but I will try to get some pics up and such of things that I have accomplished and will be accomplishing.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Pictures*

Pictures? They do tell alot more than your description. A long read is difficult to follow without references. Show us what you have been up to. dorf dude...


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

I second that...pix...pix...pix!!! Thanks.


----------

